# im looking to join in Atlanta



## Gerald Belafonte (Oct 19, 2015)

Greetings to everyone who sees this.
I'd  like to join a lodge in Atlanta Ga however I don't know any Masons personally (In Atl) and Im really more concerned with the right lodge.  Are all lodges same? I imagine they're not considering it depends on the members so how can I discern the right place to go? I visited one in Tucker Ga but i wasn't really comfortable there, the guys didn't really seem to concerned with helping a visitor except this World War 2 vet he was cool. 
Is it a mistake to think i want to go to a lodge where people have some life in them? Or how do i judge?


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 19, 2015)

Every lodge has its own local culture, so go to more than one.  The US method - They list their monthly meeting publicly.  Go about an hour before the meeting.  Introduce yourself and tell them you are interested in becoming a Mason.  Tell them you asked a man you believed to be a Mason how to become a Mason and you were referred to them.  After going to several decide which one you would like to become a member of.  From there on go to that lodge every month.  Expect to go several months before they will give you a signed petition.

Our Masonic family has two regular mainstream branches in Georgia -

http://mwphglga.org/
On the left there is a list of districts based on metro areas.  Use your knowledge of the geography to find local candidate lodges.

http://www.glofga.org/index.php/homepage/lodges/district-map
http://www.glofga.org/index.php/homepage/lodges/lodges-by-name
Use your county in the map in the first URL to find your district.  Use the county and district in the second URL to find local candidate lodges.


----------



## alsiyabi (Oct 30, 2015)

I wrote before about how to become apart of the brotherhood they sent me that in my country there is no lodge if I want to open any lodge in my country and start to learn everybody about it 
I am really interesting to Masonic but what can I do I don't know


----------



## NY.Light.II (Oct 30, 2015)

I hope you're not gay, otherwise you may be disappointed.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 31, 2015)

NY.Light.II said:


> I hope you're not gay, otherwise you may be disappointed.



It could just be me, but how is that statememt productive in recruiting a new member?


----------



## NY.Light.II (Oct 31, 2015)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> It could just be me, but how is that statememt productive in recruiting a new member?



1. Direct Recruitment is proscribed.

2. It gives him a realistic appraisal of the truth of the matter in his jurisdiction.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 3, 2015)

NY.Light.II said:


> 1. Direct Recruitment is proscribed.
> 
> 2. It gives him a realistic appraisal of the truth of the matter in his jurisdiction.



Unless the subject of sexual preference is directly referenced or questioned on the new member's Petition or formatted into the basic standard questions asked by the Investigative committee, then the "statement" pertaining to sexual preference is invalid and only further discourages potential membership. If the subject is not directly addressed, then we must fall back upon the familiar "don't ask - don't tell" practice. I am not a member of this GLJD so I am not privy as to what is required to be asked of potential members.

And before we get on the whole subject of sexual preference... I am quite certain that there are current "members" within this State's GLJD as well as in many others, that are homosexual and some of the finest examples of Masons that this fraternity has ever seen. These individuals however, I am also certain, will continue to maintain their private life as such... Private.

My usage of the verb "Recruiting" is meant in the following manner.... "to furnish or replenish with a fresh supply; renew." This is what we do when we investigate & initiate new members.


----------



## MRichard (Nov 3, 2015)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> It could just be me, but how is that statememt productive in recruiting a new member?


If memory serves me correct, he is not a freemason. That may answer your question.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 3, 2015)

GA just made homosexuality a masonic offense


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 4, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> GA just made homosexuality a masonic offense



Yes. I understand that. The question was not the new policy. It was the blanket "statement" made.

A "Masonic Offense" is one thing, enforcement is quite the other.


----------



## Mel Knight (Dec 31, 2015)

Go to the Masonic temple in Atlanta,


----------

